
Schmidt: Tablets Will Run Chrome OS, Not Android - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/schmidt-tablets-will-run-chrome-os-not-android/
======
acqq
And all because Chrome OS should be a part of the TV sets! So that's the
potential fight: web based OS in the TV sets versus iPhones/iPods that talk to
the new Apple TV.

I think it's clear who has better "remotes."

